# Muskrat



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*This large Muskrat was a roadkill yesterday just down from my driveway--Her fur looked good for this time of year so I skinned her out. I was really surprised at the great shape she was in even after nursing young--The Bloody meat will make Good Weasel bait this winter-I'll use the fur for some project down the road--Mr Red got the entails------------svb*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Right on Skip, enough there for a pair of earmuffs ?


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice... a Muskrat leg and a drop of Hawbakers is good for mink.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I was worried there for a minute, but upon further review I think I see a defined path through your garage......


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

youngdon said:


> I was worried there for a minute, but upon further review I think I see a defined path through your garage......


 I found the Pepsi can on the floor very disturbing ????


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I like the recycling effort. Only tried eating them once and never been that hungry since.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Looks good great to see you putting up some fur must be I didn’t catch all of them when I was up there last winter


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Second one this summer Pokey LOL the other was squashed so Mr RED had him for supper-----APH I still can't find that can LOL---I find thing's out there that I never knew I had or 2 of the same :help:*


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Don't worry you'll find it when you look for your Mr. Heater this winter.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> *Second one this summer Pokey LOL the other was squashed so Mr RED had him for supper-----APH I still can't find that can LOL---I find thing's out there that I never knew I had or 2 of the same :help:*


It will only get worse.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Found that 10 cent can and 4 others too---* :biggrin: THANKS!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Woo Hoo ! 5000 more and you have a truck payment


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Man you guys are ruff good thing I didn’t take any pictures of that corner last winter when I was up there skip when the washer and dryer was in there and all my stuff


----------

